# I'm another guy asking everyone advice on overhang



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't think boot overhang is going to be a problem unless you're a eurocarving guy.

Personally I would look at smaller bindings for that board... because I don't like bindings sticking out. Either a wider board 159W? Or smaller bindings?

Size chart at Union says you should be at medium bindings








Size Chart


Union is 100% devoted to making the best snowboard bindings on the planet. Shop Union Men's, Women's, and Kid's snowboard bindings for a premium riding experience and value.




unionbindingcompany.com


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I agree with smaller bindings. Overhang shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Agreed, with a size 10 you shouldn't need a wide board unless you are super into deep carves but denn you would need like a 27cm waist board or more so I'd say you are probably fine.

Regarding the binding-overhang; I don't think you would have to worry about anything here the it's only the soft part of the binding/aka the cushioning which overhangs a bit. However; A size L binding for a size 10 boot is too big with most boot/bindings but this depends on the models of course. It does look good lengt-wise, how do the bindings fit width-wise?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

That binding overhang will not be a problem. I’m not 100% sure since it’s a photo but your boots may even touch the snow before that part sticking out and that’ll be at a crazy steep angle.
As to whether the binding size is good I have no idea. I’m not that familiar with Unions. I don’t think that 10 boots in a large binding is inappropriate but again: not familiar with Union sizes.


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

Snowdaddy said:


> I don't think boot overhang is going to be a problem unless you're a eurocarving guy.
> 
> Personally I would look at smaller bindings for that board... because I don't like bindings sticking out. Either a wider board 159W? Or smaller bindings?
> 
> ...


I do like to put my hand on the ground on the toe side at times. When the mountain is clear. Not Ryan Knapton forearm or anything like that. 

I bought the large cause I got a deal on them. Also cause I was right on the cusp at 10 and will be wearing a wide boot this season. These narrow nike boots are squeezing both sides of the binding.


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

fzst said:


> Agreed, with a size 10 you shouldn't need a wide board unless you are super into deep carves but denn you would need like a 27cm waist board or more so I'd say you are probably fine.
> 
> Regarding the binding-overhang; I don't think you would have to worry about anything here the it's only the soft part of the binding/aka the cushioning which overhangs a bit. However; A size L binding for a size 10 boot is too big with most boot/bindings but this depends on the models of course. It does look good lengt-wise, how do the bindings fit width-wise?


Thanks. This really helps. 
In another post I made, I asked if the a 10 wide should use a large or medium binding since it is right there on the cusp and should a wider foot bed be considered. Most folks said it shouldn't matter. I got the large, well, cause I got a deal and I like them. That being said, these very narrow Nike boots have a slight squeeze in the back of the binding. My wide boots haven't arrive yet. However, I will hold on to all receipts until then. Thanks!


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Overhang doesn't look bad at all, but like others mentioned I would try a medium bindings before committing to the large. 

Congrats on the new setup, I bet it's going to rip!!


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

I'd go with medium bindings also. My rule of thumb is go with the smallest size binding that fits your boot, so in this case I think a medium should fit your size 10's.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Surgeon said:


> That binding overhang will not be a problem. I’m not 100% sure since it’s a photo but your boots may even touch the snow before that part sticking out and that’ll be at a crazy steep angle.
> As to whether the binding size is good I have no idea. I’m not that familiar with Unions. I don’t think that 10 boots in a large binding is inappropriate but again: not familiar with Union sizes.


As soon as the board sinks into the snow it's going to touch the baseplate, is my guess. Is it going to make any difference at all? Probably not.



talm222 said:


> I do like to put my hand on the ground on the toe side at times. When the mountain is clear. Not Ryan Knapton forearm or anything like that.
> 
> I bought the large cause I got a deal on them. Also cause I was right on the cusp at 10 and will be wearing a wide boot this season. These narrow nike boots are squeezing both sides of the binding.


I don't think the toe and heel overhang will be a problem. If you're worried I think you could manage a wider board, but I personally don't think there's much reason to have super wide boards. I have more of a problem finding narrower boards to match my weight.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

talm222 said:


> Thanks. This really helps.
> In another post I made, I asked if the a 10 wide should use a large or medium binding since it is right there on the cusp and should a wider foot bed be considered. Most folks said it shouldn't matter. I got the large, well, cause I got a deal and I like them. That being said, these very narrow Nike boots have a slight squeeze in the back of the binding. My wide boots haven't arrive yet. However, I will hold on to all receipts until then. Thanks!


cheers 
Well most wide boots aren't really wider in the heel than regular boots - they are just wider in the forefoot and even there just a few mm... That beeing said you just have to check yours when they arrive. Which model did you order?
Unions are narrower in the heelcup than for example Burton so maybe you really need an L but it's hard to judge from the pictures. I personally always try to fit into the smallest binding possible because it's usually just a better (snuger) fit and it's lighter as well.


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

Easyrider17 said:


> I'd go with medium bindings also. My rule of thumb is go with the smallest size binding that fits your boot, so in this case I think a medium should fit your size 10's.


Think a wide 10 will fit in a medium binding? I think I'm going to buy a medium binding and test both out, once I get the new boot. According to my last post, someone mentioned that most companies use the same shell for 10 and 10.5, the size difference in the liner. Wondering if that is the same for wides.


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

fzst said:


> cheers
> Well most wide boots aren't really wider in the heel than regular boots - they are just wider in the forefoot and even there just a few mm... That beeing said you just have to check yours when they arrive. Which model did you order?
> Unions are narrower in the heelcup than for example Burton so maybe you really need an L but it's hard to judge from the pictures. I personally always try to fit into the smallest binding possible because it's usually just a better (snuger) fit and it's lighter as well.


Oh you somewhat answered my question for Easyrider17. 
Yeah going to get both size bindings and check it out. Will be sad to lose the discount of the current binding (and the Union team High Back 😎). 
I ordered the Ride Lasso Pro wide. 
That is funny cause I did have a pair of Burton Cartel size large. Those appear to be roomier to the boots. Those had overhang too, but this time around I really want to get the perfect set-up.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

talm222 said:


> I ordered the Ride Lasso Pro wide.


I didn't realise Ride added an official wide model, awesome! Have you measured your foot properly to determine size? Did you try them on? I'm surprised you're going from a 10 Nike to a 10 Ride wide, usually when people go to a wide boot it's because they have upsized in a regular boot to account for width. I'd bet money you could make at least a 9.5 or even a 9 boot work. In any case, even at a 10, the Ride should have a much lower profile build than old Nikes, I'm adding to the 'You should get a medium binding' chorus.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

talm222 said:


> Oh you somewhat answered my question for Easyrider17.
> Yeah going to get both size bindings and check it out. Will be sad to lose the discount of the current binding (and the Union team High Back 😎).
> I ordered the Ride Lasso Pro wide.
> That is funny cause I did have a pair of Burton Cartel size large. Those appear to be roomier to the boots. Those had overhang too, but this time around I really want to get the perfect set-up.


I don't kow the Ride Lassos but Ride boots in general are really narrow in the heel. I have a ride Fuse and it is actually too narrow for my Burton size M bindings, size 9 though.
Well if you got a really good deal on the bindings you can of course keep them nothing wrong with bindings that are slightly too big - it surely works but a size M would probably be a better fit.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

The more important question is; did you order the wide model in the same size as your current boots? If so you most certainly have the wrong bootsize. You shouldn't be able to fit in a regular aka narrow bootmodel that has the same size as your correct bootsize if you truly have wide feet.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Phedder said:


> I didn't realise Ride added an official wide model, awesome! Have you measured your foot properly to determine size? Did you try them on? I'm surprised you're going from a 10 Nike to a 10 Ride wide, usually when people go to a wide boot it's because they have upsized in a regular boot to account for width. I'd bet money you could make at least a 9.5 or even a 9 boot work. In any case, even at a 10, the Ride should have a much lower profile build than old Nikes, I'm adding to the 'You should get a medium binding' chorus.


Exactly, I could size down 1 whole size when I realised that I have wide feet and I'm "only" a E-width


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

fzst said:


> exactly. I could size down 1 whole size when I realised that I have wide feet and I'm "only" a E-width


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Sorry double post :-D


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

Phedder said:


> I didn't realise Ride added an official wide model, awesome!
> I'm surprised you're going from a 10 Nike to a 10 Ride wide,


Yeah! they are new to the Ride line.
So story time! haha. I did originally start at 10.5 and then switch to the 10s in order to get smaller footprint and more snug fit. That was a bad idea. Nikes are narrow and I am too wide for a 10 (I wear 11 sneakers to manage the width). Recently, I went to a local shop and tried a bunch of boots in many sizes. The Ride Lasso (10.5) were defo my favorite! Very plush and comfy. They didn't have wide though. But I knew that the wides were coming soon. I ordered them and they been on back order. But are coming this week! and I ordered 10 and 9.5.

If they don't work out the K2 Maysis wide may be a back up plan.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

talm222 said:


> Yeah! they are new to the Ride line.
> So story time! haha. I did originally start at 10.5 and then switch to the 10s in order to get smaller footprint and more snug fit. That was a bad idea. Nikes are narrow and I am too wide for a 10 (I wear 11 sneakers to manage the width). Recently, I went to a local shop and tried a bunch of boots in many sizes. The Ride Lasso (10.5) were defo my favorite! Very plush and comfy. They didn't have wide though. But I knew that the wides were coming soon. I ordered them and they been on back order. But are coming this week! and I ordered 10 and 9.5.
> 
> If they don't work out the K2 Maysis wide may be a back up plan.


Sounds good then
Did you ever measure your feet though?


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

fzst said:


> Sorry double post :-D


No worries. See reply to Phedder haha


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

talm222 said:


> Yeah! they are new to the Ride line.
> So story time! haha. I did originally start at 10.5 and then switch to the 10s in order to get smaller footprint and more snug fit. That was a bad idea. Nikes are narrow and I am too wide for a 10 (I wear 11 sneakers to manage the width). Recently, I went to a local shop and tried a bunch of boots in many sizes. The Ride Lasso (10.5) were defo my favorite! Very plush and comfy. They didn't have wide though. But I knew that the wides were coming soon. I ordered them and they been on back order. But are coming this week! and I ordered 10 and 9.5.
> 
> If they don't work out the K2 Maysis wide may be a back up plan.


Good planning getting the 10 and 9.5! 

I've found Ride and K2 to offer a slightly wider fit, or at least the best fit for my foot. I'm an 11 sneaker too, started with 11 ThirtyTwos, went to size 10 Burtons and Ride, then 9.5 Ride and K2, and now I can make a size 9 Ride Fuse work... My foot measure 27.8 long so I really should be in a 10 or 9.5 max, but when you find that right boot with the magic fit it's so damn good. I have literally zero foot movement in the size 9, but somehow it's not pressured or squished anywhere, only pure support hah. Hope the fit works for you!


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

fzst said:


> Sounds good then
> Did you ever measure your feet though?


I did when I tried on all the boots. However they didn't have the real measuring tool with the levers. My toes stopped at the 9.5 marker and the tool that had did not have a width measurement. I can tell you that I defo have wide feet, no questions. For running shoes, I was measured at 10.5 wide. Sometimes my extra foot slab leaks out of those.


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Good planning getting the 10 and 9.5!
> 
> I'm an 11 sneaker too, started with 11 ThirtyTwos, went to size 10 Burtons and Ride, then 9.5 Ride and K2, and now I can make a size 9 Ride Fuse work.


Wow that's quite the progression! I tried the fuse. The wrap liner did not go around my calf. I think you're starting to get a picture of my stature. I know, I have a high in-step too. Tried a few Adidas boots (people mentioned adidas have wide fit). While the width worked the pressure down on the top of my foot made it unbearable. Guess everyones feet are unique Haha.

If the 9.5 work out, definitely going to medium bindings.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> As soon as the board sinks into the snow it's going to touch the baseplate, is my guess. Is it going to make any difference at all? Probably not.


I'm not sure I agree. The part that overhangs on the toe side is quite elevated (not in direct contact with the board itself). It'll need to sink by a lot to have it touch and if it happens, the snow'll be quite soft and it won't make a difference (that's the part I'm with you on).


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Surgeon said:


> I'm not sure I agree. The part that overhangs on the toe side is quite elevated (not in direct contact with the board itself). It'll need to sink by a lot to have it touch and if it happens, the snow'll be quite soft and it won't make a difference (that's the part I'm with you on).


Maybe you are right. I can’t really tell by the picture. I thought it looked kinda low on the heel side. It would bother me but I’m thinking it wouldn’t really matter, just like you said.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Maybe you are right. I can’t really tell by the picture. I thought it looked kinda low on the heel side. It would bother me but I’m thinking it wouldn’t really matter, just like you said.


And mabye I'm not. I'm going from what I gather from the pictures, same as you... there'll always be uncertainties unless we can see it in person. _shakes hands_


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

talm222 said:


> Getting pretty much a whole new set up this season. Pictured is a Yes Typo 158 (waist is 25.3). Union Force large. Boots are size 10. I am switching to a 10 wide boot.


So did you check binding angles?


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

Snowdaddy said:


> So did you check binding angles?


Yeah, the picture you see is a +15. I normally do +15/-9. I may go +15/-12 or -15. I want to get better at riding switch.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have a size 11 boot and have used those same Union Team force size M and they fit fine, so the medium will fit. Of course if those bindings aren't getting in the way no harm no foul. It's only a problem.... if it becomes a problem... With size 10 you don't need a wide board. Of course all boards are different, I will say stay above 252 MM typically. If a board had a 158 regular with a 252 WW and a 158W with a 260 thats a judgement call. Look at the 2 link below. One is me taking extensive pics of my 157 Board with a 254WW, size 11 boot, and Union Team force M. They fit fine. Other is my green LArge union Force on my 159 evil twin with 256WW.



157 with 254WW








Size 11 boots, Medium Union Bindings with pics


Been seeing a lot of “in between medium and large” binding posts. I will show my 2 setups just so people can see what they are getting into. Below the Red/white Bataleon Boss is a 157, 254ww, union force Medium, size 11 32 tm2s After that the green union forces are size large on a 159 evil...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

159 with size Large with 256, scroll down 










Burton boots/Union bindings fit question


Buying new gear for the first time in 15 years. Got a pair of Burton rulers in size 10. My question is that with the “Reduced foot print” tech where the 10 would have a foot print of a size 9.... would they fit union bindings medium then? It’s tough cause unions seem to go from medium 8-10 and...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

BoarderHack89 said:


> 159 with size Large with 256, scroll down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks. I think I am getting suaded by everyone to medium binding. Going order them and see which is best with the wide boots. Sad to lose the Team high back and discount 
but need to get everything perfect this time around.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

talm222 said:


> Nice! Thanks. I think I am getting suaded by everyone to medium binding. Going order them and see which is best with the wide boots. Sad to lose the Team high back and discount
> but need to get everything perfect this time around.


I think you’ll be fine. If your not worried about returning the bindings just wait to try them out. If you don’t notice it’s not a problem .


----------



## J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

I recently moved from a 10.5 regular size boot down to a 9.5 wide K2 Maysis, and I'm not switching to medium bindings. I have Union Travis Rice and Union Forces. The 9.5 wide fits snug east to west in the larges, and it would appear to me with the heal cup adjustments that moving the heal cup to 0 would be similar to having the heal cup set to 2 on the medium. So I moved my heal cups all the way in, and turned the disks vertical to be able to move the bindings all the way toe side to get everything centered. You also have the two settings for the toe strap. At this point I have no plans to buy medium bindings.


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

J.C. said:


> View attachment 155143


Oh good to hear. Thanks for sharing the pic. Are you riding a wide board? From your picks, the bindings are don't appear to have any over hang.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

talm222 said:


> Oh good to hear. Thanks for sharing the pic. Are you riding a wide board? From your picks, the bindings are don't appear to have any over hang.


I am because I've always had size 10.5 or 11 boots by mistake, which has led to always owning wide boards. I weigh 240, so I'm not going to change to a normal width board just because I've dropped to a size 9.5 either. Most wide boards are barely a centimeter or 2 wider than normal, and I've been riding them my entire life. 

The heal cup extends out about 1", and the front of the bindings are almost flush with the sidecut which gives my boots about half to three quarters of an inch overhang.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Here’s the thing about overhang.... put a piece of paper under your snowboard and strap in your boot. Now mark the Board base under your boot and the toe of your boot. That’s your overhang in a numerical sense. It’s widely accepted 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch is acceptable/ perfect overhang. Generally you want a little for leverage. I just just did this with my 159 Evil Twin with 256WW and size 11 boot. I had 3/4 inch overhang on my heel, and 1/2 on my toe, Perfect!!! Why did I post this?? I have over looked so many boards that were 254WW because i thought it was to narrow. 1mm less on each side will not be noticeable. I think we obsess a little to much, myself included

With 25.3 width and size 10 your perfect size. Now the binding is way closer to the snow, so COULD become a prob but very doubtful


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

The thing with boot overhang is the same as with pretty much everything; it depends...😅 

I used boots in the 10.5-11 sizerange pretty much my whole snowboarding life just because I'm an idiot and didn't realise that I actually was a size 9.5E🙄
So that forced me to always be super anal about researching the waist widths of boards I was interested in. I mostly still rode regular width boards though just because the wide boards which were available 10 years ago pretty much all sucked 😅 And yes; It worked out for the most part. I remember riding my Burton Uninc over 10 years ago with size 11 boots... that thing had a WW of 249mm !
Also, back then boots were a lot bulkier than today but it still worked. It just felt a little more reactive / almost twitchy compared to the wider boards I had and in soft snow I occasionally booted out when the board sank in too much, that's why I generally looked for boards with a WW of at least 255mm.
So you just have to ask yourself how intense you want to ride / carve, if you just want to ride "casually" on groomers, even a size 11 would be fine on a 250 WW 99% of the time.

For me personally the bigger problem with narrow boards was the feeling that I was overpowering the board on the heel-to-toeside movements, like I was putting too much pressure on the edges with even the slightest movements. That was probably just due to the fact that I was riding wider boards my whole life and got used to it, that's why I still prefer boards with a WW of 255-260 even though I could ride a board with a 250 WW no problem, especially with my adidas boots which are tiny!
I have a custom X 156 with a WW of 252mm and even though I never come close to booting out on regular groomers I still wish it was a tad wider, I can definately feel the difference to wider boards like my Capita DOA 155 wide which has a WW of 25.8mm and feels way more comfortable. That's all preference and habit of course, I would say with a size 10 boot you should be able to ride any board with a WW over 250mm if your boot is not super bulky and you are not into super deep carving.

Regarding bindings: When I had size 10.5 or 11 boots, they would usually sell me L bindings in the shop - just to be safe but I quickly learned that you shouldn't necessarily trust the guys in the shop and just try yourself if something works or not. I found that even a size 11 boot would fit in most M bindings ( I mostly had Burton boots). Size 11 is tricky and you have to try it but size 10.5 or 10 it's no question for me: you should be able to fit in a size M (there are always exceptions of course).
That being said, it's not that bad to use a size L binding, you just have to check if the width does not leave too much of a gap causing your boot to slide around in the bindings. The length can usually be adjusted just fine - if your binding has an adjustable heelcup and toeramp. You also have to check if you are able to center your boot properly over the board - which can be difficult with L bindings and a smaller boot.
Last season I rode my brothers board (Custom158 wide) which had size large Cartels (reflex) on it and I was really surprised how damp the bindings felt compared to my size M frankenbinders (Burton Diode baseplate with Cartel highback and Malavita straps) - it was pretty amazing. Mind you, I don't know if that was just because of the different baseplate and anklestraps (his Cartels are from around 2015 I think) but I'm pretty sure it was simply because the bindings were bigger and therefore there was just more baseplatematerial (BTW: IMO that's the reason why Burton EST bindings feel more responsive than their reflex counterpart) and maybe because of the bigger straps. On the other hand they were way less "reactive / lively" than mine (probably because of the carbon baseplate) and of course the fit with my size 9.5 adidas boots was really bad, I could feel my boots slide around and the straps were too big.
The dampness really got me though!


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I just just did this with my 159 Evil Twin with 256WW and size 11 boot. I had 3/4 inch overhang on my heel, and 1/2 on my toe, Perfect!!! Why did I post this??


 Haha. Don't worry. When I first post this I didn't think so many would chime in. But look at us now. We're like a sub community of people who have 9.5-11 boots and had to make board/binding consideration. This is a safe no judge place 😇. Thanks. i'll get all both bindings and consider your overhang info


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

fzst said:


> The thing with boot overhang is the same as with pretty much everything; it depends...😅
> 
> and in soft snow I occasionally booted out when the board sank in too much, that's why I generally looked for boards with a WW of at least 255mm.
> So you just have to ask yourself how intense you want to ride / carve, if you just want to ride "casually" on groomers, even a size 11 would be fine on a 250 WW 99% of the time.
> ...


Yeah, I am getting great info from everyone. Starting to see that there is an overlap venn diagram space. And folks have different experience.

I usually ride mid-Atlantic (we exist). So no deep stuff and not much more than groom space unless you go to the northeast. I go out west once or twice a year. I've been thinking maybe, if it becomes a thing, I would invest in a more powder oriented board. Which would be wider anyways!

You're right. Funny think is on the 10 boots and L bindings, I tried to center the boot before sending those pics. The heelcup was in the outer 3rd position and look fine. Which surprise me, cause 10/10.5 should be the smallest for L bindings. However, I didn't really check too much into that.

Good point. I am moving up to more stiffer equipment. I will try all boot/binding combination with my board. Try to flex around my carpet and see how the board feels. Also, lean tow/heel to see about overhang.

Thanks!


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I recently sized down from an 11 to a 10.5 wide, VERY HAPPY!!! makes a big difference. Hell depending how these pack out my next pair I may try a 10 wide.


----------

